# DFI LCD post error 26



## freaksavior (Sep 16, 2008)

What does it mean? i looked it up but found nothing!

this is the first rig in my sp and idk what to do.

i had the battery out for roughly 20 hours (9pm to 5:30pm) and also had the clear cmos jumper moved.


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2008)

AwardBIOS post code #26

26 - 1.if early INIT_ONBOARD_GENERATOR is not defined onboard clock generator initialization.Disable respective clock resource to empty pci and dimm slots


cf - test cmos r/w functionality
co - early chipset initialization:
-disable shadow ram
-disable l2 cache socket 7 and down
-program basic chipset registers
c1 - detect memory
-auto detection of DRAM size , type , ecc
-auto detection of cache(socket 7 and down)
c3 - expand compressed BIOS code to DRAM
c5 - call chipset hook to copy BIOS back to E000 and F000 shadow RAM
01 - expand the Xgroup codes locating in physical address 1000:0
03 - initial Superio_early_Init switch
05 - 1. Blank out screen
2. clear CMOS error flag
07 - 1.clear 8042 interface
2.initialize 8042 self-test
08 - 1.test special keyboard controller for winbond 977 series Super I/O chips
2.enable keyboard interface
0A - 1.disable ps/2 mouse interface (optional)
2.auto detect ports for keyboard and mouse followed by a port and interface
swap (optional)
3.reset keyboard for winbond 977 series Super I/O chips
0E - test F000h segment shadow to see whether it is R/W-able or not. if test
fails, keep beeping the speaker
10 - auto detect flash type to load appropriate flash R/W codes into the
runtime area in F000 for ESCD & DMI support
12 - Use walking 1's algorithm to check out interface in CMOS circuitry. Also
set realtime clock power status , and then check for override
14 - program chipset default values into chipset. Chipset default values are
MODBINable by OEM customers
16 - initial onboard clock generator if Early_Init_Onboard_Generator is
defined. see also post 26
18 - detect cpu information including brand, SMI type(cyrix or intel) and cpu
level(586 or 686)
1B - initial interrupts vector table. if no special specified, all H/W
interrupts are directed to SPURIOUS_soft_HDLR
1D - initial EARLY_PM_INIT switch
1F - load keyboard matrix (notebook platform)
21 - HPM initialization (notebook platform )
23 - 1.check validity of RTC value
2.load CMOS setting into BIOS stack . if CMOS checksum fails use default value
instead
24 - prepare bios resource map for pci and pnp use.
25 - early pci initialization:
-enumerat pci bus number
-assign memory and I/O resource
-search for a valid vga device and vga bios , and put it into C000:0
26 - 1.if early INIT_ONBOARD_GENERATOR is not defined onboard clock generator
initialization.Disable respective clock resource to empty pci and dimm slots
2.init onboard PWM
3.init onboard H/W monitor devices
27 - initialize INT 09 buffer
29 - 1.program cpu internal MTRR(p6 and pII) for 0-640k memory address
2.initialize the APIC for pentium class cpu
3.program early chipset according to cmos setup
4.measure cpu speed
2B - invoke video bios
2D - 1.initialize double-byte language font(optional)
2.put information on screen display, including award title, cpu type , cpu
speed , full screen logo
33 - reset keyboard if Early_Reset_KB is defined
35 - test DMA channel 0
37 - test DMA channel 1
39 - test DMA page registers
3C - test 8254
3E - test 8259 interrupt masked bits for channel 1
40 - test 8259 interrupt masked bits for channel 2
43 - test 8259 functionality
47 - initialize eisa slot
49 - 1.calculate total memory by testing the last double word of each 64k page
2.program writes allocation for amd k5 cpu
4E - 1.program MTRR of M1 cpu
2.initialize l2 cache for p6 class cpu & program cpu with proper cacheable
range
3.initialize the APIC for p6 class cpu
4.on mp platform adjust the cacheable range to smaller one in case the
cacheable ranges between the cpus are not identical
50 - initialize USB
52 - test all memory (clear all extended memory to 0)
53 - clear password according to H/W jumper (optional)
55 - display number of processors (multi processor platform)
57 - disply PnP logo
early ISA PnP initialization
- assign CSN to every ISA PNP device
59 - initialize the combined Trend Anti-virus code
5B - (optional feature)show message for entering AWDFLASDH.EXE from FDD
(optional)
5D - 1. initialize Init_onboard_Super_IO
2. initialize Init_Onboard_AUDIO
60 - okay to enter setup utility
63 - reset keyboard if Early_reset_KB is not defined
65 - initialize PS/2 mouse
67 - prepare memory size information for function call :INT 15h ax=E820H
69 - turn on L2 cache
6B - program chipset registers according to items described in setup &
auto-configuration table
6D - 1.assign resources to all PnP devices
2.auto assign ports to onboard COM if the corresponding item in setup is set
to"auto"
6F - 1.initialize floppy controller
2.set up floppy related fields in 40:hardware
75 - detect and install co-processor
76 - (optional feature) enter AWDFLASH.EXE if ;
-AWDFLASH.EXE is found in floppy drive
-ALT+F2 is pressed
77 - detect serial ports & parallel ports
7A - detect and install co-processor
7C - init HDD write protect
7F - switch back to text mode if full screen logo is supported
-if error occurs report errors and wait for keys
-if no errors occur or F1 key is pressed to continue:clear epa or
custimization logog
82 - 1.call chipset powermanagment hooks
2.recover the text font used by EPA logo(not full screen logo)
3.if password is set , ask for password
83 - save all data in stack back to cmos
84 - initialize ISA PnP boot devices
85 - 1.usb final initialization
2.switch screen back to text mode
87 - NET PC:build SYSID structure
89 - 1.assign IRQ's to PCI devices
2.set up ACPI table at top of memory
8B - 1.invoke all ISAadapter ROM's
2.invoke all PCI ROM's except VGA
8D - 1.enable/disable parity check according to CMOS setup
2.APM initialization
8F - clear noise of IRQ's
93 - read HDD boot sector information for Tren Anti-virus code
94 - 1.enable L2 cache
2.program daylight savings time
3.program boot up speed
4.chipset final initialization
5.power management final initialization
6.clear screen and disable summary table
7.program K6 write allocation
8.program P6 class write combining
95 - update keyboard LED & typematic rate
96 - 1.build MP table
2.build and upate ESCD
3.set CMOS century to 20h or 19h
4.load CMOS time into DOS timer clock
5.build MSIRQ routing table
FF - boot attempt (INT19h)

And more:
8.1. - start power on sequence
8.2. - enable atx power supply
8.3. - atx power supply ready
8.4. - DDR voltage ready
8.5. - setup PWM for CPU core voltage
8.6. - assert PWM for CPU core voltage
8.7. - check CPU core voltage
8.8. - CPU core voltage ready
8.9. - initial clock generator IC
8.A. - north bridge chipset voltage ready
8.B. - AGP voltage ready
8.C. - 3VDUAL voltage ready
8.D. - VDDA 2.5V voltage ready
8.D. - GMCHVTT voltage ready
8.E. - check CPU fan speed
8.F. - assert all power ready
9.0. - complete Uguru initial process
Award bios taking over booting job
9.1. - start power off sequence
9.2. - De-Assert all power
9.3. - Se-Assert power on
9.4. - De-Assert LDT bus power
9.5. - De-Assert PWM for CPU core voltage
9.6. - De-Assert CPU core voltage
9.7. - check CPU core voltage
9.8. - De-Assert ATX power supply
9.9. - complete power off sequence
F.0. - button reset
F.1. - SoftMenu reset
F.2. - power on sequence timeout
F.3. - power off sequence timeout


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 17, 2008)

edited first post


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2008)

What is the value of the clockgen in the bios?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 17, 2008)

idk.. i cant get into the bios at all. it won't post. just gives me 26. it was .8.8 before i did the bat pull.

could this be because of the proc?


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2008)

It could be.  Has the chip given you trouble in other boards?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 17, 2008)

idk.. first board ive tried it in. dont really have another board.. i COULD test it in my dads but he is getting so poed at me everytime i touch his pc.

if i boot with one stick of ram (tried 2 xms and 2 crucail) in the first slot give me .8.8 and also the second slot does the same.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2008)

It seems some how the CPU doesn't want to work right.. volts are checked, but still won't go...


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmm.. I don't know what "CPU core voltage ready" would mean other than it's working.  Is the mobo's 8 pin connector securely in place?


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 17, 2008)

Look for bent pins.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 17, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Look for bent pins.



did that before i popped it in. they looked straght from what i could tell.

8-pin is secure.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Hmm.. I don't know what "CPU core voltage ready" would mean other than it's working.  Is the mobo's 8 pin connector securely in place?



I don't ether, but I think it might mean that it ether trying to give volts and nothing is happening, or something isn't allowing it to power.. like you said


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 17, 2008)

now im getting .8.8


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 17, 2008)

Try the computer without the graphics card in...see how that goes.

OR a different card.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 17, 2008)

.8.8 still.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 17, 2008)

8.8 could be a dead proc....lol lets hope it isnt


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 17, 2008)

i guess its going in the biostar to test. i think it is doa.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 17, 2008)

Is this a new build? Have you done any changes?

Usually a 8.8. mean the mobo isn't receiving the proper amount of power, meaning one of your main atx cables isn't plugged in, or has shorted out.

Make sure all power cables are plugged in and seated correctly. Especially the 8pin 12v.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 17, 2008)

in a way it is. I put my board back in but thats it. i check the 24 and 8 pin and there both good. i'll check again anyway


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 17, 2008)

Otherwise I would break out the voltmeter and test the 8pin. I guess the socket for the 8pin on the mobo could be damaged some how..


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 17, 2008)

also the usb wont initialize

edit: nvm the usb does work.

the keyboard and mouse just dont light up, its the G5 and G15


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 8, 2008)

Got my board back i get a weird errror now it looks like this

  _
|
 _| then a 9

it doesn't look like they even did anything to my board. just returned it.


----------

